# Gyeon CanCoat or TAC System Moonlight? Or another?



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Afternoon All! 

Once again, got my eye on another LSP to try out.. 

This time one of the "ceramic-lites" or "spray ceramics" as people call them.

Got my eyes on either Gyeon CanCoat or TAC Systems Moonlight, both of which get good write-ups, but cant quite pick between them yet. I suppose the only thing swaying me towards the TAC systems moonlight is the higher SiO2 concentration (at 25%), however Ive heard that Cancoat is still a very durable, coating-like product. I understand these wont be up there with the real deal but will be interesting to try them out! 

Anyone had any experience with either or both who can shed abit light on durability/looks/hydrophobicity?

Cheers!



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I tested and compared both on my car at the same time last year (I coated half the car with one and half eith the other) and cancoat won IMO. Cancoat lasted much longer, performed much better, beading was much better.


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

A&J said:


> I tested and compared both on my car at the same time last year (I coated half the car with one and half eith the other) and cancoat won IMO. Cancoat lasted much longer, performed much better, beading was much better.


Thanks for the info.

Roughly how long did you get out of Cancoat and did you use any toppers?

Guess it might be a Cancoat job as it sounds like the the better all round LSP.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I applied it last October and its still holding on (on some areas quite well, on others just barely). Its similar with Moonlight.
My car sits outside 24/7. Its been through rain, cold, snow, heat...the works.
I have washed it with mostly rinseless shampoos (ONR and likes) and topped it with Opti-seal now and then.

Too me Cancoat is a fantastic product...you will not go wrong with it as long as you prep it right.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

So How you know is it holding or is Optiseal holding?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Opti seal doesnt bead as mad as cancoat does.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Cancoat is an absolutely incredible product, just keep and eye on the cure times you'll be treated with crazy beading

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks for all the responses. 

Looks like Gyeon Cancoat it is! 

Has anybody used Gyeon Cure to top it as I understand it is what they recommend and say use it every now and then? Optimum optiseal is on my radar for this too, just scouting for ideas. 

Also when it comes to application, do yous spray onto mf cloth and wipe on wipe off or go for the mf applicator instead? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Mclarxn said:


> Thanks for all the responses.
> 
> Looks like Gyeon Cancoat it is!
> 
> ...


I've just done my Boxster and the BIL's MX5 with can coat (2 coats an hour apart) then used cure after 24hrs to protect from water marks ... I've got wet coat to use for quick washes and tried it on the daily hack and am very impressed with all the products ...


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

Cure is thick so go with the directions and spray onto a microfiber and then apply. If you spray directly onto a panel it will smear and be difficult to remove. Some people have been cutting Cure 1:1 with distilled water and having good results. I prefer TAC Quartzmax myself.


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Doesn’t moonlight take the cake for ease of application and prep?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Not tried either but having read into both quite a bit moonlight would seem to be the far easier product to use. 

Seems to be a lot of negative comments on the gyeon cancoat being a bugger to remove.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Well boys...I have tried both and I can assure you they are both very easy to use...no smearing or anything like that.


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

A&J said:


> Well boys...I have tried both and I can assure you they are both very easy to use...no smearing or anything like that.


Good to know.

And which would get your vote?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

WristyManchego said:


> Good to know.
> 
> And which would get your vote?


IMO Cancoat is a better product. It lasts longer and has nicer beads / water behaviour.


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

A&J said:


> IMO Cancoat is a better product. It lasts longer and has nicer beads / water behaviour.


How's it go on trim, seals and glass?

Keep it clear or let it smear?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Its OK on trim, havent used it on glass and seals.

Just apply it on a small area and wipe it off immediately & continue on another area.


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Appreciate all the responses so far. 

Everything seems to be pointing in the direction of Cancoat here then. 

Dont want to digress too much, however after a bit of light research this morning another "spray ceramic" seems to have caught peoples attention lately; Hydrosilex. 

Has anybody had any experience with Hydrosilex? Im assuming by its characteristics its comparable to the two spray ceramics mentioned prior so would like to hear what people think of it. 

Have read one rave review about it so would be interesting to see what others think about it

Cheers



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Have a look at Sonax polymer netshield wich is similar to Cancoat. Great price and superb performance. Can't compare it to cancoat though.


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Porta said:


> Have a look at Sonax polymer netshield wich is similar to Cancoat. Great price and superb performance. Can't compare it to cancoat though.


Currently have Sonax PNS on my car at the minute and love it hah! Only thing that can be improved with it is the application but its very much worth it for the results.

Just, unfortunately, got the new product itch and fancy trying one of these "spray ceramics" 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Mclarxn said:


> Appreciate all the responses so far.
> 
> Everything seems to be pointing in the direction of Cancoat here then.
> 
> ...


It's essentially marked up Gyeon Wet Coat. Will give you a few months durability but it's not a patch on something like moon light or cancoat.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Not tried either but having read into both quite a bit moonlight would seem to be the far easier product to use.
> 
> Seems to be a lot of negative comments on the gyeon cancoat being a bugger to remove.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I can second that. I found can coat difficult to work with. results are indeed awesome though but difficult to level off and buff and yes surface was well prep'd and cleansed. I have a couple of high spots and slight shadows.

Cure is a delight to work with as is wet coat

I'll def try moonlight next time with cure on top. I think that might be the way to go with this level of coating


----------

